# Pump Nurse



## Nigel R (Jun 17, 2021)

I was wondering if other clinics are going in the same direction as mine. The pump Nurse left the job 2 years ago and has not been replaced. So I asked my consultant about a replacement but was told that there would be no replacement pump nurse, which was not what she wanted. This department now has no pump nurse, or diabetes specialist nurse.
The department is now managed buy a Dietician and administrators. I am pleased that I am not a newcomer to pumping


----------



## Inka (Jun 17, 2021)

Blimey @Nigel R that sounds poor. As far as I know, my diabetes dept is unchanged. We have DSNs, at least two of whom are pump nurses, and some of whom have other specialities eg pregnancy. It seems short-sighted not to have the range of support.


----------



## helli (Jun 17, 2021)

I am not sure we have any "Pump Nurses" but we have DSNs who know about pumps. 
Yesterday, I had my annual review - the first face to face one for over a year. I discovered I am the only patient they have with my pump so I know more about it than they do. But this is not a concern for me. I like to be self sufficient apart from a few tests each year to check I am still alive. 

My reviews used to be with the consultant, DSN and a dietician. The dietician doesn't bother turning up now.


----------



## Sally71 (Jun 17, 2021)

My daughter is still under paediatric care at the moment, but they have several DSNs and they all seem equally clued up on pumps.  We are very lucky in that we have a hospital department which is very pro-pump and would have everyone on pumps and CGMs if they had the money, they know what they are talking about!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 17, 2021)

As long as you can read and understand the pump manual and have the book pumping insulin, you really shouldn't need any input from any pump specialist nurse.
Obviously you need your normal diabetes checks.

I can honestly say that from day one of being on a pump which I funded myself 14 years ago I have never had any input from any dsn regarding the use of my pump. I just set it up and carried on with life.
I spoke to a consult for the first time in 3 years back in May who was more than impressed with my results and suggested he would like to see the data provided by my cgm! I just pointed out that as it was my data and my cgm then it was not available until funded by the NHS 
I await with interest for the funding lol.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 18, 2021)

Our team has reduced but I was very glad of support from my DSN when I changed pumps and went over to a closed loop system. We learnt together as it was a system new to the team.  He has now left and gone to pads. He has not been replaced but one of the others is being trained up.

having now used pumps from two different manufacturers they are basically the same with different bells and whistles, but it can still be good to know that there is support available.  For much of the practical advice I tap into the experience available on here.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jun 20, 2021)

Due to see mine next month, she is specialist pump nurse who mainly deals with users, will be first appointment since covid hit our shores.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 21, 2021)

Gosh that really doesn’t sound ideal @Nigel R 

I know there are real recruitment problems for DSNs, and it has been a challenge for a couple of years now, but that’s a gap of support in your clinic that must be quite difficult for newbies.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 21, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Gosh that really doesn’t sound ideal @Nigel R
> 
> I know there are real recruitment problems for DSNs, and it has been a challenge for a couple of years now, but that’s a gap of support in your clinic that must be quite difficult for newbies.


There are diabetes consultant shortages as well.


----------

